# Rare Diyma Twelve for Sale



## Patrick Bateman (Sep 11, 2006)

I just moved into a new house and my wife will only let me use a fraction of the garage, so I have to sell a bunch of my stuff. Here's one of them :

https://www.ebay.com/itm/302878476056


----------



## waldojeffershead (Jun 6, 2010)

Saw it on eBay, I’m interested, figured I’d reach out. Opposite side of the country


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Sep 11, 2006)

relisted with an option for shipment:

https://www.ebay.com/itm/302893609977

Also, I have two, I need to list the other one still


----------



## pw91686 (Apr 1, 2015)

Ship me the rl-i8s! ??


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Sep 11, 2006)

pw91686 said:


> Ship me the rl-i8s! ??


I think that's possible now. I signed up for stamps.com

To give you an idea of how much cheaper it is:

I had a bicycle part that I was selling that weighed five pounds. But it was HUGE - it required a large box from Home Depot.

When shipped via the post office, the price was $140 for priority mail, and $45 for ground shipping.

Via stamps.com, the exact same package cost $55 to ship... overnight.

The price difference is just nuts. I feel like USPS, UPS and FedEx fleece customers unless they ship in bulk. (Stamps.com basically gives you access to bulk shipping rates, for a monthly fee.)

Anyways, I'll box those up and figure out what they cost to ship via stamps.com and get back to you by Wednesday.


----------



## waldojeffershead (Jun 6, 2010)

I'd be interested in a stamps.com rate to 02879 for the DIYMA12, or potentially a pair.

That ebay rate to my area is nutso


----------



## pw91686 (Apr 1, 2015)

Patrick Bateman said:


> I think that's possible now. I signed up for stamps.com
> 
> To give you an idea of how much cheaper it is:
> 
> ...


Sounds good! Just shoot me a PM when you figure everything out and I’ll paypal you. Thanks man!


----------



## Blu (Nov 3, 2008)

klimbo12 said:


> I’m interested, figured I’d reach out. Opposite side of the country


blanca12 - are you back, copying and pasting other members posts?


----------

